# Jake shields says he will submit gsp at ufc 129



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

"I think it'll be a tough fight, but I'll end it with submission."

source http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/14/1936386/jake-shields-says-he-will-submit-gsp-at-ufc-129

Sory shields but imo your going get an ass whooping, this is gsp's via decision or tko


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

gsp via tko. And he had better finish Shields!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

GSP via decision... Shields is better than what he showed against Kampmann, I'll give him that - but I think this time he has bitten off more than he can chew


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> So did Fitch..


I'm going with this one right here.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

He's not submitted Kampmann, Henderson or Mayhem in his last 3 fights, so i really can't see him submitting GSP! GSP by TKO i nthe later rounds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

good one shields


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*



Jake shields says he will submit gsp at ufc 129

Click to expand...

*









He will get picked apart on the feet by GSP.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

5 more rounds of GSP dominance with no finish


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GSP By KO quickly. He has very little to fear from Shields on the feet, I think he'll push the pace quickly and bull rush straight through Jake.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Unless Shields pulls off a flying triangle armbar or something totally outrageous like that, it ain't happening.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

We hear something like this everytime GSP is about to fight, its scared fighters trying to get the media to believe they can win.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think GSP will dominate him for 25 minutes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> GSP By KO quickly. He has very little to fear from Shields on the feet, I think he'll push the pace quickly and bull rush straight through Jake.


Are you implying he has something shields needs to be afraid of as far as being knocked out? I dont think so.

I can see why he would say that honestly nobody in the UFC has a better chance at a sub than shields.



Rauno said:


> I'm going with this one right here.


And did GSP sub Fitch? 

Guess I was wrong I thought for sure they had rolled and Shield tapped him, my bad.

Again GSP should win but you guys are overlooking shields way too much.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Are you implying he has something shields needs to be afraid of as far as being knocked out? I dont think so.


Shields has probably the worst striking in the division and that is no joke... GSP is the best striker in the division... He may not of finished many opponents lately but it is because he is fighting the top fighters and it is tough to do so. Shields' horrible stand up will leave holes and GSP will destroy him because of them. 

At best for Shields this fight looks like GSP vs Koscheck imo. At worst and most likely it ends up with him getting KOed or TKOed.



slapshot said:


> And did GSP sub Fitch?
> 
> Guess I was wrong I thought for sure they had rolled and Shield tapped him, my bad.
> 
> Again GSP should win but you guys are overlooking shields way too much.


Did you really just compare a grappling match to an MMA match? I think you are smarter then that... It is a lot harder to get in for a takedown and hold your opponent down when you are getting punched in the face repeatedly. 

I actually think this fight will end by high kick, Shields has a nasty habit of shooting in for mediocre single leg attempts from too far of distances. GSP has the speed and timing to clock Shields as he is throwing himself at GSPs feet...

Miller, Kampmann and others with much weaker wrestling then GSP were able to escape and get back up from under Shields and avoid nearly non existent submission attempts. Shields does good at submitting guys with no ground game but becomes a blanket when facing anyone decent, he will not blanket GSP for 5 rounds, I guarantee it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't like Shields, but if he really does it... I'm still not gonna like him. I hope I got my point across somehow. :confused05:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I dunno everything points to GSP getting a TKO or a dominant lopsided decision like he did against Koscheck. But Koscheck did have some success with his wrestling early in that fight and Shields is a pretty decent grappler, i give Shields more of a shot than most are but still a 70/30 fight for GSP.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if Shields had this expression on his face when he said that - :confused05:

Lol, GSP by UD


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shields took a Hendo right hand, I'm pretty sure he can take GSP's best punch. GSP doesn't have power.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Shields has probably the worst striking in the division and that is no joke... GSP is the best striker in the division... He may not of finished many opponents lately but it is because he is fighting the top fighters and it is tough to do so. Shields' horrible stand up will leave holes and GSP will destroy him because of them.


This really is a fallacy that Shields striking is that poor, he's not a striker but he's not the worst striker GSP has faced and he's by far the best ground fighter he's faced.

Sure I agree GSP will win the stand up, I already said that but GSP wont be able to keep jake at a distance, there is not enough power in GSP's strikes to give that kind of respect.


420atalon said:


> At best for Shields this fight looks like GSP vs Koscheck imo. At worst and most likely it ends up with him getting KOed or TKOed.


Again Jake has a good chin and I dont think GSP is going to knock him out.



420atalon said:


> Did you really just compare a grappling match to an MMA match? I think you are smarter then that... It is a lot harder to get in for a takedown and hold your opponent down when you are getting punched in the face repeatedly.


LOL and I thought my point was vivid enough for anyone to get it..
The poster was attempting to say that Fitch has better BJJ and therefore Shields is SOL because if Fitch couldn't do it shields couldn't sub GSP ether.

Plain and simple I call Bullshit.


420atalon said:


> I actually think this fight will end by high kick, Shields has a nasty habit of shooting in for mediocre single leg attempts from too far of distances. GSP has the speed and timing to clock Shields as he is throwing himself at GSPs feet...


HMM most of his TDs come from the clinch, the trip/dragdown and his shot is better than most because he drives to the cage relentlessly and his cardio is good enough to do so for five rounds. 
And he'll clock him a few times and gets put right on his ass if he used your strat.



420atalon said:


> Miller, Kampmann and others with much weaker wrestling then GSP were able to escape and get back up from under Shields and avoid nearly non existent submission attempts. Shields does good at submitting guys with no ground game but becomes a blanket when facing anyone decent, he will not blanket GSP for 5 rounds, I guarantee it.


Well thats sad because I just have to right you off on this subject as someone thats a hater. Nothing in MMA is 100% guaranteed.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I say I'll be a world famous musician within 2 years....

that doesn't necessarily make it so.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Shields took a Hendo right hand, I'm pretty sure he can take GSP's best punch. GSP doesn't have power.


I'm sure he could handle one of GSP's rights, but can he handle 20 of them combined with 50+ stinging jabs? 
We'll be able to tell within the first round if Shields can take GSP down if he can't then I see GSP messing Jake's face up Fitch/Kos style then getting a late TKO.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God it's so hard looking forward to this fight, last three fights? GSP- UD, UD, UD.....Shields- UD, UD, UD. A total masterclass in controlling a fight but no threat of a finish whatsoever.

Out of both fighters last three fights the only threat of a finish was me thinking Henderson was gonna TKO Shields during that first round.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its still a five round fight, as long as he can keep from taking these mythical bombs GSP is going to throw I think he can slow GSP down some and see if he can win a few rounds, I still think GSP will win Im just saying people that act like this will be a easy fight IMO are wrong.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

LizaG said:


> God it's so hard looking forward to this fight, last three fights? GSP- UD, UD, UD.....Shields- UD, UD, UD. A total masterclass in controlling a fight but no threat of a finish whatsoever.
> 
> Out of both fighters last three fights the only threat of a finish was me thinking Henderson was gonna TKO Shields during that first round.


Hopefully we get a fight similar too the Maynard/Edgar fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If Shields comes in after a good weight cut, and with a good gameplan there's every possibility he could sub Georges. Georges has very good Jiu Jitsu, but it is not on the level of a Jake Shields. Shields has world class Jiu Jitsu, he is an absolute animal on the ground. He also has the wrestling to take pretty much anybody down. Sure, the most likely outcome of this fight is for GSP to keep it standing and take a UD (I don't see him finishing Jake, given Jake's chin), but I would not be at all surprised if Shields takes this fight, or even manages to pull out a submission. I think Shields is GSP's toughest fight for a long, long time, and poses much more of a threat than Koscheck, Hardy, Alves and even Penn. This has the potential to be a fantatic fight, especially if these 2 get into a grappling contest. Man that'd be good.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ace70 said:


> Hopefully we get a fight similar too the Maynard/Edgar fight.


Amen to that  although it has to be said, neither fighter has a killer instinct in them I think.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Its still a five round fight, as long as he can keep from taking these mythical bombs GSP is going to throw I think he can slow GSP down some and see if he can win a few rounds, I still think GSP will win Im just saying people that act like this will be a easy fight IMO are wrong.


Shields will slow down a lot more then GSP does. GSP has world class conditioning and has never shown anything to believe he would get tired or gassed in this fight. Shields even if he does it properly this time has a tough cut and isn't as athletic as GSP. 

They aren't "mythical" bombs either... He has rocked Alves, Fitch, Hardy, Koscheck and Penn who are all much better strikers then Shields could ever hope to be... Shields has huge holes in his stand up game and GSP will pick him apart. Probably won't be a Stephens vs Davis type KO but just repetitive shots that hurt Shields until he turtles.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I think this fight will go a lot like GSP's second fight against Matt Hughes. Shields & Hughes are similar in that their standup sucks donkey balls and they both depend on takedowns to get the win. They even have similar styles of taking people down, either shooting in from way outside or locking up from the clinch to drag the guy down, and I'd also say they're about the same speed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ok so now Im confused, I thought and correct me if Im wrong the idea was to wait until after 420 to smoke that stuff?


420atalon said:


> Shields will slow down a lot more then GSP does. No he wont GSP has world class conditioning and has never shown anything to believe he would get tired or gassed in this fight. Shields even if he does it properly this time has a tough cut and isn't as athletic as GSP.I never said GSP will gas in fact I dont think he will. Shields will set the pace in this fight not GSP, GSP never gass out because he won take the chance and thats fine with me but Jake is not going to let him coast regardless of whos winning, he'll keep comming.
> They aren't "mythical" bombs either...yes they are He has rocked Alves, Fitch, Hardy, Koscheck and Penn who are all much better strikers then Shields could ever hope to be... Shields has huge holes in his stand up game and GSP will pick him apart. Probably won't be a Stephens vs Davis type KO but just repetitive shots that hurt Shields until he turtles.


If you think he'll ko him that fine its not very realistic but I wont get in the way of your dreams.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Ok so now Im confused, I thought and correct me if Im wrong the idea was to wait until after 420 to smoke that stuff?
> 
> If you think he'll ko him that fine its not very realistic but I wont get in the way of your dreams.


First off you are absolutely dreaming if you think Shields is going to control the pace of this fight... What is he going to control it with? Getting punched in the face by GSPs stiff jab? Shooting for mediocre single leg takedowns? The only way he controls the pace of this fight is if he can get GSP down and be in top position... He can't control the fight in any other regard because he isn't a well rounded fighter... He is a one trick pony and that is ground control. He has to 

a) get the fight to the ground which will not be easy as he sucks at closing distances and is facing a superior striker

b) be able to hold GSP down(something he hasn't been able to do against all his opponents including Miller, Kampmann and others, Henderson was one of Shields easiest fights minus rocking him early...)

c) hold GSP down for 5 rounds because he has never submitted anyone with a good ground game... The best ground game fighter he has submitted is Mike Pyle...

As for power, you don't have to KO a guy with one punch power to finish a fight... Think Machida vs Rashad for a great comparison and then look up any fight that has ended by TKO... GSP has rocked many of his recent fighters but hasn't been able to pick them apart enough to get the fight stopped. Shields doesn't have anywhere near the stand up these guys have and it will show...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

GSP by 25 min of complete and utter dominance, maybe a tko but thats hard to give to a guy i never really see TKO ever....


But if Jake even tries with all his might and finally gets GSP down to the ground, i see it lasting about 2 to 3 seconds before GSP fly's to his feet as if his how body was made of springs..... And then right back to getting the crater in his face punched more in.....


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Few questions for slapshot:

1) What makes you think Shields will be able to control the fight. What will shields do specifically to control the pace? I really do not understand how he will. GSP will most likely dictate where the fight takes place with his striking and TDD. Do you think Shields will dictate the pace of the fight by taking GSP down easily? That's the only way I see that happening.

2) Who has GSP faced that has worse striking than Shields? I think Hughes is probably the only one you could make an argument for. Shields' striking is fairly abysmal when compared with the top 5 of the WW division. 

3) What makes you think Shields won't slow down? He sure did against Kampmann and Hendo. How do you know the weight cut won't still affect him? I notice a lot of your replies are along the lines of "no he won't" and "Shields will do X" with absolutely no evidence or reasoning to back up these bold and matter-of-fact statements.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> GSP by 25 min of complete and utter dominance, maybe a tko but thats hard to give to a guy i never really see TKO ever....
> 
> 
> But if Jake even tries with all his might and finally gets GSP down to the ground, i see it lasting about 2 to 3 seconds before GSP fly's to his feet as if his how body was made of springs..... And then right back to getting the crater in his face punched more in.....


Pretty much this.

I know Shields is very good (I'm a fan) & what his skills/strengths are, and of course nothing is ever certain, but I'm sorry - 95 times out of 100 GSP takes this fight.

I have more respect for people trying to hype up Shields in this matchup than the ones who tried to hype up Koscheck in the last one, BTW. (and there were a number of those)


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I say GSP via decision. Shields is good, but Georges is better.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't get everyone saying GSP via KO or TKO. Shields is EXTREMELY hard to finish, and GSP hasn't finished someone in 3 years, with competition like Dan Hardy and Koshcheck (good fighter, but the whole fight was standing and GSP couldn't KO or TKO him), and Shields is a thousand times tougher than Koscheck and Hardy even dream of being.

This is going to be another grind fest, either GSP will grind him out, or Shields will grind GSP out.

As for Shields subbing him, Shields does have a very good BJJ game with really good wrestling to support it. I don't think this will happen, but I would not put it out of question.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm rooting for Shields but I dont see it happening. I'm thinking GSP will more than likely Jab him around for 5 rounds and win a UD.

That being said, GSP will never finish another fighter again. He has no interest in doing it so it wont happen, forget about it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

When I hear GSP vs Shields I automatically think 'jab, jab, right cross, sprawl' for 5 rounds. It's a shame really, we don't get to see GSP's standup against guys with worse standup because he doesn't want to get taken down; and we don't get to see how good his grappling really is because he doesn't want to let the other guy get up when facing a good striker. Also, I'm a bit drunk.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone who thinks GSP is going to finish the guy Dan Henderson couldn't hasn't paid much attention. Henderson hit Shields clean, made it look easy too. And Shields still embarassed him. GSP by UD because he apparently forgot how to finish fights. 

Also: Worst interview I've ever read.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I go with GSP TKO 4 Round!

He shouldn't be afraid to throw combinations here like he was against Koscheck. I'm sure he can finish him.

And I really don't see how Jake could take him down after the first round, if at all!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I go with GSP TKO 4 Round!
> 
> He shouldn't be afraid to throw combinations here like he was against Koscheck. I'm sure he can finish him.
> 
> And I really don't see how Jake could take him down after the first round, if at all!


Like he couldnt take down Henderson at all?

lol not pointing the finger at you Bobby, but i remember this forum before the Shields/Hendo fight.

"Shields take Hendo down?! ha ha ha, he has no chance"

Post fight

"Hendo had a terrible time cutting weight/hes over the hill/he had a bad back".


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Like he couldnt take down Henderson at all?
> 
> lol not pointing the finger at you Bobby, but i remember this forum before the Shields/Hendo fight.
> 
> ...


GSP is a total different kind of Monster Mc.

I agree with you that Shields victory was more then just impressive. But something was indeed wrong with Hendo. After the first round, he couldn't do anything anymore.

He didn't tried to get Shields off of him. I don't know what Hendo that was, but something was wrong! 

I mean just look up Shields other fights. He never dominated the likes of Daley, Okami, Miller the way he did Hendo. 

Either Hendo is terrible off from his back or he wasn't 100%.


GSP will never let that happen to him. Easy TKO victory here Mc.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

M.C said:


> and Shields is a thousand times tougher than Koscheck and Hardy even dream of being.


Agree with most of the post, but i'm not sure how to know for sure who is "tougher". Some of those subs Hardy was in looked pretty painful, but I also heard the technique might have been wrong? Can't remember...just waking up lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Like he couldnt take down Henderson at all?
> 
> lol not pointing the finger at you Bobby, but i remember this forum before the Shields/Hendo fight.
> 
> ...


I have always said Hendo's MMA wrestling was highly overrated by some due to his credentials. Shields proved it imo.

As Bobby pointed out Hendo looked horrible that fight. Other fighters like Kampmann, Miller, Lawler and even Daley were able to escape from Shields take downs or from under him, yet Hendo was able to do absolutely nothing. Jmo but Shields is overrated now due to beating Henderson who looked horrible, I hold that fights credibility right up there with Shields' match with Kampmann.

Imo Koscheck's wrestling and control over Daley was more impressive then Shields minus the submission.

Edit: ^ The technique being wrong just kept Hardy's arm from snapping like a twig, he would have been in a world of hurt and he is definitely a tough sob.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

@McKeever, 

I truly believe that Shields is a top 5 MW and WW wich abosolutely incredible itself.

But GSP is probably the number 1 MW and number 1 WW on the planet right now wich is just that much better.

Also GSP is a terrible, terrible matchup for Shields. 


For example, I would give him a much higher chance to win the MW belt then the WW belt.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

GSP is a nightmare for Shields stylistically.

Shields has some terrible striking, and GSP won't even think about taking this fight to the ground. It's not like Shields has great TD's anyway, and his wrestling isn't as great as people claim. Mayhem Miller was able to get the advantage on the ground at various points and would have finished Shields if the clock wouldn't have run out.

I see GSP tossing a physically weaker Shields around like a ragdoll and using his striking to demolish him.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

GSP's wrestling is far too good and Shields is going to have trouble taking him down. I see Georges destroying him in the standup game.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Jake surely won't knock GSP out so, I'd say it's his only chance. I can only imagine how busted up Sheilds face is going to be after this.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

imo, Jake is the toughest opponent yet for GSP. He is a natural 170 who will cut properly for this fight. He wont get out muscled by GSP and tire himself out due to GSP having more mass. Jake was considered a serious threat for GSP if they ever fought before Jake signing with the UFC. I think Jake wiill do well. I just have a feeling that that fight for be like GSP vs Penn 2 than GSP vs Koscheck 2. Jake will take some hits and he will suicide in trying to close the gap and grab him. Then it will become a clinching and grappling match. And when it does get to the ground, anything can happen with 2 world class grapplers. So Jake being able to sub GSP is not impossible, though when was the last time GSP got caught in a sub let alone tapped out? I just think the fight is going to be decided on the ground then GSP picking Shields apart on the feet. So while the ground game might be close, GSP will win over the judges because he dropped some bombs on Jake on the feet during the fight. But thats just my prediction, and I should be more bias towards GSP I guess.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll take Jake by submission. And probably in the first or second.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont know how to explain it better, people keep asking the same questions or stating things like GSP by first round KO and thats completely unrealistic even a tko is a stretch.

Shield can control the fight by refusing to box and make no mistake thats going to be a heavy part of GSP's gameplan.

He will simply walk through most of GSP's strikes and put him on the cage every time GSP gets some range. I love the "Oh well jakes tds are not as good as people say they are" yet I cant remember a fight he's had (not that there isn't one) were he was shut out and forced to stand. Its not like they all didn't know what his gameplan was, is, and will be but regardless he pushes fighters backward something that IMO changes the way GSP will have to fight.

I dont think he gets it done by shooting for singles, he may grab singles after they hit the cage and Im sure he tests a few out but the key to this fight is who can control the fight in the clinch, I think Shields will have a good chance at that later in the fight if he can minimize his damage and believe it or not with GSP's lack of big ko power its completely possible.

Lets also not forget that a lot of KOS's new found striking ability is hype. He was able to take GSP down and he is half the grappler Shields is once the fight is on the ground, so I get baffled by people who say "GSP will just stuff Shields takedowns with one hand wile painting his toenails with the other. UMMM no he wont and as good as GSP is from top he is much weaker from bottom something Shields is not, hes going to have to be on point if this hits the ground because it would only take one lapse, one moment of "what should I do" and this fight could be over and this fight will hit the ground, I think both fighters have the ability to take the other down but I think putting the fight there give Shields a advantage. 

Im not worried about the cut because he's had time to do it properly and he's never had bad cardio, if you have ever rolled one thing you know is guys like shields are always moving always pushing and it takes huge huge cardio just to fight with the gameplan shields uses, most fighters would gas every fight if they tried to fight like Shields dose. 

I did say I still think GSP will win but why is it so hard to fathom that Shields will give him a good fight...

What I really chalk the lack of respect for Shields up to is dislike, people dont like him they think he's boring so they dont want to believe he could win because they dont want him to win. 

Fighters with about the same or worse striking as shields at the time they fought GSP,

Karo Parisyan, Frank Trigg, Sean Sherk, Jon Fitch, Dave Strasser, Josh Koscheck, Matt Hughes. A few of them have slight or better boxing Fitch and Kos but by no means are they so far above his level of striking that he would be owned in the stand up.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'll take Jake by submission. And probably in the first or second.


I like Shields a lot but i just can't see it. I just hope Jake has got the weight cut sorted cos if he has then it'll be very interesting, if he hasn't its gonna be a very short fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to see Shields win via sub, but I don't see him jeapordising top position to go for a sub (just like in the Hendo fight), and I don't see him subbing GSP from his back. So it'll be a 5 round decision victory for either guy, I can't pick it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I'd love to see Shields win via sub, but I don't see him jeapordising top position to go for a sub (just like in the Hendo fight), and I don't see him subbing GSP from his back. So it'll be a 5 round decision victory for either guy, I can't pick it.


In my mind its possible that he sub's GSP but like you said not probable, most likely outcome is a decision for ether fighter IMO.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Though considering the history of both fighters, GSP has a higher chance of TKO victory than Jake does of a submission victory. So I would give some of the posters a break.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Jake is extremely underrated but it's hard not to see GSP winning this one on the feet, like he did Koscheck.
I'm looking forward to this fight though, with the winning streak and quality of opponents Jake has had, he's definately dangerous for anyone.

Even though his striking appears to be poor, he hasn't got himself knocked out or TKO'd with it. Somehow he keeps winning.
I think Hendo even said that Jakes striking is somehow tricky. Looks bad, but not as bad as people think


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kampmann was able to stuff some takedowns even before Shields was tired.

Daley was not only able to stuff some of Shield's takedowns but even got one of his own and also reversed Shields on an armbar attempt...

Lawler was able to stuff Shields takedown attempts and keep things standing. Unfortuntately he left his neck out and got caught in a standing guilatoine. 

Henderson was able to stuff Shields and was beating the crap out of him until he gassed and looked like crap.

Miller was able to take down Shields and came seconds away from submitting him. 

Pyle stuffed a couple early takedown attempts. 

GSP has better wrestling and ground game then all of these fighters. He is also stronger and a much better athlete.

As for striking ability. If you watch those fights above you will also notice that Shields is hurt at some point in pretty much every one of them because he has holes in his stand up and because he shoots for single legs leaving himself open to knees especially. 

Sure Shields is dangerous if he can get GSP down and be in top control but that isn't going to be easy to do facing a level of competition that he has not really faced before(Hendo after round 1 was not a top level fighter).


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

he did say the same before the Kampmann fight, so I guess this is always what he says before any fight.

For one I think a lot of people look at his win over Kampmann as a bad performance, when in fact it was a good victory over a very tough opponent, people who think otherwise well under estimate Kampmann.

Its hard to say with any confidence that he will beat GSP, but then who at WW can you say will beat GSP with any confidence and right now Shields stands as good a chance if not better than any another possible opponent you can think of, I would be surprised if Shilds won but its far from an impossibility.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> he did say the same before the Kampmann fight, so I guess this is always what he says before any fight.
> 
> *For one I think a lot of people look at his win over Kampmann as a bad performance, when in fact it was a good victory over a very tough opponent, people who think otherwise well under estimate Kampmann.*
> 
> Its hard to say with any confidence that he will beat GSP, but then who at WW can you say will beat GSP with any confidence and right now Shields stands as good a chance if not better than any another possible opponent you can think of, I would be surprised if Shilds won but its far from an impossibility.


I also thought it was an incredible performance, when you consider the horrible, horrible shape Jake was in that night.

I could only imagine what Jake would do to him, if he were at a 100%. Probably would go with a finish too then!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ari said:


> GSP Shields has some terrible striking, and GSP won't even think about taking this fight to the ground.


I think Jakes striking looks horrible. LOOKS horrible. But when you consider the fact that guys like Carlos Condit, Yushin Okami, and Robbie Lawler were unable to capitolize on anything or even find an opening you have to wonder does it look alot worse than it really is.... I mean after all he trains everyday with Gilbert Melendez and Nick Diaz and those two guys have some tricky hands.



Ari said:


> It's not like Shields has great TD's anyway,


You've got to be kidding... I want you to find a fight where he's been shut down for an entire fight without a completed takedown. After that look at the level of guys he was doing it to. And say that again with a straight face.



Ari said:


> and his wrestling isn't as great as people claim.


Wow... Pan Am American JJ champion, Grapplers Quest champion, Bronze in ADCC in 2005, P.A. advance submission champion, Gracie BJJ Blackbelt and has outgrappled guys like Vincius Magalhaes and John Fitch in competiton..submitting olympic wrestlers like Ben Askren in sparring multiple times...

And his wrestling isn't as great as some claim? Who has outgrappled him I mean Askren was in the freakin Olympics and you're gonna make the claim that Sheilds has overrated grappling?



Ari said:


> Mayhem Miller was able to get the advantage on the ground at various points and would have finished Shields if the clock wouldn't have run out.


Watch that fight. Jake let every thing go at the 10 second mark when the warning was sounded and half way defended knowing that Mayhem didn't stand a chance in hell on subbing him with RNC in that amount of time. And Jake buzzsawed Jason Miller on the ground in that fight.

There was no question in anybodys mind who won that fight.



Ari said:


> I see GSP tossing a physically weaker Shields around like a ragdoll and using his striking to demolish him.


"Tossing Shields around like a ragdoll" ? Wow, you underestimate what Shields is capable of by leaps and bounds. In all actuality, GSP is lucky if he leaves this fight with his title still around his waist.

Jake Shields is a huge threat to GSP.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Jakes striking looks horrible. LOOKS horrible. But when you consider the fact that guys like Carlos Condit, Yushin Okami, and Robbie Lawler were unable to capitolize on anything or even find an opening you have to wonder does it look alot worse than it really is.... I mean after all he trains everyday with Gilbert Melendez and Nick Diaz and those two guys have some tricky hands.


I don't think it "looks" horrible. I think it IS horrible. He just has a great chin and is able to recover after nearly every one of his opponents rock him at some point.

His wrestling threat is the biggest thing that keeps guys like Lawler etc from really teeing off because they are afraid to end up on their back. Henderson, Daley and others that have gone after him have been able to tag Shields quite well. 

GSP is a whole new beast though. He has great striking although maybe not one punch KO power and he knows how to use it as well as his wrestling to both avoid being taken down and set up take downs.

That is what makes GSP such a bad match up for Shields. If GSP was just the average good striker with poor wrestling/ground game then this would be the same type of fight for Shields that he has seen a fair bit of recently. GSP having the wrestling to shut Shields down and the striking to pick him apart makes this fight a one sided beatdown.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I don't think it "looks" horrible. I think it IS horrible. He just has a great chin and is able to recover after nearly every one of his opponents rock him at some point.
> 
> His wrestling threat is the biggest thing that keeps guys like Lawler etc from really teeing off because they are afraid to end up on their back. Henderson, Daley and others that have gone after him have been able to tag Shields quite well.
> 
> ...


Great points. I'm just not sure if I agree. I think I do, but struggle with just who is a worse matchup for who? Shields just may have the wrestling edge, and if so, he's the only fighter GSP has faced with a wrestling/grappling edge. That in and of itself makes this a difficult one to call. 

It's true you can point to fights were shield's grappling was handled for a period of time, but it still prevailed. And that coupled with the fact that he didn't have a striking attack to mix things up. Fighters know his game plan and still get beat by it. 

Intriguing fight. Props to Dana for setting it up. 

I'll go with GSP with a perfect game plan.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Not only do I think Shields has the grappling edge here, but I think he has a huge one... 

I'll agree partly with 420 on strikers being afraid to let their hands go with Jake. But I don't see what GSP is going to do to stop the fight from hitting the mat.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not only do I think Shields has the grappling edge here, but I think he has a huge one...


That is utterly mind-boggling. Will this be the first GSP fight ever, where he the ground game at all costs??


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not only do I think Shields has the grappling edge here, but I think he has a huge one...
> 
> I'll agree partly with 420 on strikers being afraid to let their hands go with Jake. But I don't see what GSP is going to do to stop the fight from hitting the mat.


Are you serious?

How can anyone say that Shields has a grappling advantage? GSP is going to toss Jake around as if he was a teenage girl.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not only do I think Shields has the grappling edge here, but I think he has a huge one...
> 
> I'll agree partly with 420 on strikers being afraid to let their hands go with Jake. But I don't see what GSP is going to do to stop the fight from hitting the mat.


In a pure grappling match, where contact is compulsary you may be right. But i honestly think GSP can keep enough distance to keep the fight standing for at least 20mins of the fight.
Fitch may not quite be on Shields' level but he is also a great grappler and he had top control for all of 45seconds in his fight with GSP.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not only do I think Shields has the grappling edge here, but I think he has a huge one...
> 
> I'll agree partly with 420 on strikers being afraid to let their hands go with Jake. But I don't see what GSP is going to do to stop the fight from hitting the mat.


Why would he stop the fight hitting the mat , he will just take Jake down , and neutralise his guard like he does with everyone.

GSP has the best shoot of anyone , he is stronger faster and always comes in with a great gameplan , i expect a simple decision again for GSP.

I think Everyone missed the part in which Miller had a full on Guillotine on Jake and the clock saved his ass.

Good grappler yes , but lets not get carried away ill give him credit for Subbing Pyle but the rest are all not that great.

GSP has one loss by submission back in 04 vs Hughes i cant see anyone subbing GSP with his top control , unless your name is Maia. Shields in my opinion would need full mount to pull a submission off and can anyone honestly see GSP being full mounted , Shields doesnt have the power to knock him down so he will have to transition to that position its just not happening.


----------



## alientude (Jun 13, 2010)

Something I haven't really seen mentioned is that typically, when two fighters with roughly equal levels of wrestling face off, the one with better stand up wins. It's very rare for a fight with two high caliber wrestlers to stay on the ground. People can argue plenty about who has the better wrestling/grappling, Shields or GSP, but I think anybody but the most rabid fanboys would agree that they both are high level wrestlers.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

alientude said:


> Something I haven't really seen mentioned is that typically, when two fighters with roughly equal levels of wrestling face off, the one with better stand up wins. It's very rare for a fight with two high caliber wrestlers to stay on the ground. People can argue plenty about who has the better wrestling/grappling, Shields or GSP, but I think anybody but the most rabid fanboys would agree that they both are high level wrestlers.


Generally speaking I agree.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i think i will have to go with GSP on this one. I hope Jake does a better job at cutting weight this time. I would much rather see Jake at middle weight. I think he would have more success there.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Why would he stop the fight hitting the mat , he will just take Jake down , and neutralise his guard like he does with everyone.
> 
> GSP has the best shoot of anyone , he is stronger faster and always comes in with a great gameplan , i expect a simple decision again for GSP.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. I'll add that it's very likely Shields will not have a 5 round gastank, 170 is not suited for him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

rygu said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I'll add that it's very likely Shields will not have a 5 round gastank, 170 is not suited for him.


yeah i expect him to gas as well. If he loses against GSP he needs to go up to 185.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sticking to taking Jake Shields to win this.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sticking to taking Jake Shields to win this.


Shields can win i dont think he will but he can by taking GSP down , as far as a submission is concerned id actually be more surprised if that happened than if GSP was out struck.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Sticking to taking Jake Shields to win this.


I think it's very possible. 

To all of those saying GSP will somehow tko or ko Shields, Shields winning this by submission is much more possible than GSP winning by tko and most definitely ko.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> I think it's very possible.
> 
> To all of those saying GSP will somehow tko or ko Shields, Shields winning this by submission is much more possible than GSP winning by tko and most definitely ko.


How do you come to this conclusion?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The last minute of GSP vs. Kos round one makes me think Shields just might win three rounds of this fight. GSP didn't even come close to getting back up or improving position in the 30 seconds Kos had him down.



But who knows. Can't wait for this fight.


Shields should have fought Marquardt as his first fight then challenge Silva- IMO he's the best matchup for Silva in MMA.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The last minute of GSP vs. Kos round one makes me think Shields just might win three rounds of this fight. GSP didn't even come close to getting back up or improving position in the 30 seconds Kos had him down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, GSP is! You have to be extremely athletic and you need a great TD shot when you fight Anderson. Otherwise you will only see stars.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wrong, GSP is! You have to be extremely athletic and you need a great TD shot when you fight Anderson. Otherwise you will only see stars.




Shields has a harder chin and was ranked #2-3 at MW. His resolve is better too I'd say.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

The only submitting Jack Shields is going to be doing while fighting GSP is submitting to defeat.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> *Shields has a harder chin *and was ranked #2-3 at MW. *His resolve is better too I'd say.*


Thats pure specualtion. I could say the same thing about GSP.

But the facts are, that GSP has a much better shot and is ten times the athlet with much better stamina.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I was honestly shocked that Shields came down. I thought he'd be a great match for Anderson, if he got him down like Chael did, he could defintely sub him, something Chael couldn't. That said, I don't think he wants to face such a lethal striker, still a bit of that Mike Tyson factor with Anderson but not as much recently.



BobbyCooper said:


> *Thats pure specualtion*. I could say the same thing about GSP.
> 
> But the facts are, that GSP has a much better shot and is ten times the athlet with much better stamina.


Not really, Shields takes huge bombs and doesn't get KO'd, he took Hendo's patented right hand and survived. The same one that the Queen felt all the way in England when he fought Bisping. 

The rankings isn't really an opinion at all, it was pretty much fact that Shields was a top ranked MW.

And as for having stronger resolve, look at his fights in SF, surviving the choke against Mayhem, surviving the onslaught from Hendo. GSP tapped out in 3 seconds after he started getting hit.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats pure specualtion. I could say the same thing about GSP.
> 
> But the facts are, that GSP has a much better shot and is ten times the athlet with much better stamina.



GSP tapped to strikes to Serra but Shields took the same punch that KOd Wand and Bisping and still won the round.



Saying Shields has no stamina proved you're debating against him without knowing anything besides his one UFC fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really, Shields takes huge bombs and doesn't get KO'd, he took Hendo's patented right hand and survived. The same one that the Queen felt all the way in England when he fought Bisping.
> 
> The rankings isn't really an opinion at all, it was pretty much fact that Shields was a top ranked MW.
> 
> And as for having stronger resolve, look at his fights in SF, surviving the choke against Mayhem, surviving the onslaught from Hendo. GSP tapped out in 3 seconds after he started getting hit.


I didn't question the rankings, like you could see wich parts I made fat in his post.

For the rest look down..



khoveraki said:


> GSP tapped to strikes to Serra but Shields took the same punch that KOd Wand and Bisping and still won the round.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Shields has no stamina proved you're debating against him without knowing anything besides his one UFC fight.


I compared his stamina to GSP's wich is a huge difference. I didn't said he had none.

At WW however, he has terrible stamina right now!


GSP took a lot of punchiment from Serra and only tapped after reciving an onslaught of punches to the back of the head. He fought until the very end in this fight and showed a lot of heart.

That point is invalid


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> GSP tapped to strikes to Serra but Shields took the same punch that KOd Wand and Bisping and still won the round.
> 
> 
> 
> Saying Shields has no stamina proved you're debating against him without knowing anything besides his one UFC fight.


It'll still suck if he still can't make the cut.



BobbyCooper said:


> I didn't question the rankings, like you could see wich parts I made fat in his post.
> 
> For the rest look down..
> 
> ...


Cmon dude. GSP crumpled like Bob Sapp.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I didn't question the rankings, like you could see wich parts I made fat in his post.
> 
> For the rest look down..
> 
> ...


He never took shots to the back of the head.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

interesting prediction. though possible, im thinking itll be just a lot of dry humping going on.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP took a lot of punchiment from Serra and only tapped after reciving an onslaught of punches to the back of the head. He fought until the very end in this fight and showed a lot of heart.


He never took more than 1 hit to the back of the head, and most of that hit was a forearm.

99% of the punches that took GSP out were normal punches to the face. GSP got overwhelmed in that fight by a guy who on that night had things go his way and took GSP out. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## alientude (Jun 13, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> The last minute of GSP vs. Kos round one makes me think Shields just might win three rounds of this fight. GSP didn't even come close to getting back up or improving position in the 30 seconds Kos had him down.



Rewatch the fight. GSP clearly looked at the clock, saw how little time was left, and made a decision to not expend the considerable amount of energy it would take to get back up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

GSP isn't impossible to control. fitch wasn't really having too much trouble controlling him until he stood up.

Edit:


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

tenorikuma said:


> interesting prediction. though possible, im thinking itll be just a lot of dry humping going on.


go watch k-1 then, gnub.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

tenorikuma said:


> go watch k-1 then, gnub.


That's hilarious:thumbsup:


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> That's hilarious:thumbsup:


im glad you think so because someone else feels differently.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think some people are like honestly retarded if they think Shields has no chance, have you guys not seen the Hendo fight or the Miller fight. Shields is a top class fighter and if you think he sucks, you're just pure GSP lovers.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> In all actuality, GSP is lucky if he leaves this fight with his title still around his waist.


I respect your opinion, Rival. And as a fan of Jake Shields, I absolutely recognize him as the threat that he is. That said, if GSP leaves the Octagon with the title still around his waist, luck will have had nothing to do with it. The superior fighter will leave with the belt, and regardless of who that might be, it will be skill that sees him claim the ultimate prize. Not luck. Let us give _both_ men the proper respect they deserve.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I respect your opinion, Rival. And as a fan of Jake Shields, I absolutely recognize him as the threat that he is. That said, if GSP leaves the Octagon with the title still around his waist, luck will have had nothing to do with it. The superior fighter will leave with the belt, and regardless of who that might be, it will be skill that sees him claim the ultimate prize. Not luck. Let us give _both_ men the proper respect they deserve.


Absolutley. I beleive they've both earned their respective status. You caught me being over defensive of my boy Shields, I just find it unbeleivable that he's supposed to be "ragdolled". 

Dude has never been "ragdolled" and he's grappled olympic wrestlers and worldclass BJJ blackbelts....

+rep. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

tenorikuma said:


> interesting prediction. though possible, im thinking itll be just a lot of dry humping going on.


You hated on GSP right before that is why I find it funny:sarcastic12:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think it's hard to give GSP a advantage on the ground when Jake has excellent control from bottom as well as top.

GSP has simply been able to get out of bottom position all together and he has a very good top game. I think Jake can challenge GSP from bottom with sub's and sweeps and though he might not get to sink in a sub, just having so much offensive capability from bottom could keep GSP from going for a sub's himself.

No, I think it would be horrible game planing to go into the fight with the intention to take Shields down for any reason other than to get the points and stand right back up, he's just to dangerous from any position to be hanging out down there for any length of time. Its a five round fight and sooner or later if GSP tried to keep the fight on the ground he'd get swept and lose position or maybe even sub'd.

GSP has better striking I dont know anyone arguing different. Thats his opportunity right there, turn the fight into a kickboxing match and ride it out patiently waiting for the chance to time something maybe get a knockdown maybe not but GSP is all about winning and striking is his best opportunity to win.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This is one of the most lopsided title fights in the UFC for 10 years. The matchup is absolutely perfect for GSP to dismantle Shields like an amateur, I don't even really like GSP but realistically there is no way to see this fight going well for Shields. 

Anyone who thinks that a sub is possible is extremely confused about why GSP is so good. His primary attribute and his key to winning so many fights are his gameplans and there is no overcoming that for Shields unless GSP suddenly gets narcolepsy. This is the easiest possible gameplan to come up with too, jab, circle, low centre of gravity, stay away from the cage at all costs, don't over commit to any punches and only go for power combinations if Shields is off balance or hurt. That's what will happen in the fight guaranteed. Don't get deluded, this fight will not go to the ground, it won't and can't happen, GSP will not allow it to. He has stated multiple times that his strategy is to fight his opponent where he thinks he is weakest in comparison to GSP, and this is one of the few fights where GSP drastically outclasses his opponent standing up.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> You hated on GSP right before that is why I find it funny:sarcastic12:


yeah, i know. afterall, i did quote myself. my former post was a dig at me and ONLY me. too bad you didnt get it


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Absolutley. I beleive they've both earned their respective status. You caught me being over defensive of my boy Shields, I just find it unbeleivable that he's supposed to be "ragdolled".
> 
> Dude has never been "ragdolled" and he's grappled olympic wrestlers and worldclass BJJ blackbelts....
> 
> +rep. :thumbsup:


Jake can beat GSP but he has been rag-dolled and his BJJ is extremely overated.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Jake can beat GSP but he has been rag-dolled and his BJJ is extremely overated.


What does that prove miller has amazing ground game and is a bad ass fighter.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

be the first time in a long while for Jake Sheilds that he can't take someone down


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


>


nice gif. i post with the guy who made this on another board. hed be proud.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

funny how many ppl here dismiss Shields grappling skills. He is a much better grappler than GSP and if it goes to the ground GSP is in trouble.


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

gsps wrasslin > jakes wrasslin


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> This is one of the most lopsided title fights in the UFC for 10 years. The matchup is absolutely perfect for GSP to dismantle Shields like an amateur, I don't even really like GSP but realistically there is no way to see this fight going well for Shields.
> 
> Anyone who thinks that a sub is possible is extremely confused about why GSP is so good. His primary attribute and his key to winning so many fights are his gameplans and there is no overcoming that for Shields unless GSP suddenly gets narcolepsy. This is the easiest possible gameplan to come up with too, jab, circle, low centre of gravity, stay away from the cage at all costs, don't over commit to any punches and only go for power combinations if Shields is off balance or hurt. That's what will happen in the fight guaranteed. Don't get deluded, this fight will not go to the ground, it won't and can't happen, GSP will not allow it to. He has stated multiple times that his strategy is to fight his opponent where he thinks he is weakest in comparison to GSP, and this is one of the few fights where GSP drastically outclasses his opponent standing up.


If you are so sure it wont go to the ground, if it dose will you stop posting here forever? X fingers! 

Nice long troll post..:sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Jake can beat GSP but he has been rag-dolled and his BJJ is extremely overated.


I'd love somebody to go back to that fight and let the forum know exactly how many seconds were left in that fight when Jason Miller was able to "slip" his arm under Jakes chin. 


And if that is ragdolled than how many gifs could you make from that same fight with Jake taking Miller down.. getting dominant positions... transitions.. mounts.. let's see who got ragdolled in that fight.

And yeah Miller is a pretty bad ass fighter which makes it even more impressive the way Jake dominated 4 out of 5 rounds there.

lol at using a gif from Shields VS MIller. Miller got tooled.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

who is jake shields?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I'd love somebody to go back to that fight and let the forum know exactly how many seconds were left in that fight when Jason Miller was able to "slip" his arm under Jakes chin.
> 
> 
> And if that is ragdolled than how many gifs could you make from that same fight with Jake taking Miller down.. getting dominant positions... transitions.. mounts.. let's see who got ragdolled in that fight.
> ...


*OMG did you not see that gif... *
He SO *ALMOST* ended that fight !!!
* OMG OMG OMG*

*That MUST mean Shields is a can like WTFR?*


x77 said:


> who is jake shields?


IKR? RIVAL must be a noob!
P.S. GSP is a God!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> *OMG did you not see that gif... *
> He SO *ALMOST* ended that fight !!!
> * OMG OMG OGM*


I know right... and his BJJ is overrated when he's beating BJJ blackbelt champions like Vinny Magalhaes in competitons who are well over 200 lbs and tooling olypmic grapplers like Ben Askren in practice and subbing them...

He's gonna get ragdolled because MIller completed a takedown... lol


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> If you are so sure it wont go to the ground, if it dose will you stop posting here forever? X fingers!
> 
> Nice long troll post..:sarcastic12:


oh shit, sorry for using logic. With Kos being able to get GSP to the ground so efficiently the slow and much less skilled Shields should have no problem right? I can't wait for GSP to absolutely humiliate him and you in the process.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

rabakill said:


> oh shit, sorry for using logic. With Kos being able to get GSP to the ground so efficiently the slow and much less skilled Shields should have no problem right? I can't wait for GSP to absolutely humiliate him and you in the process.


Yes. And this so called "less skilled" Shields is just an all american wrestler as well as Koscheck who absolutely out wrestled an Olympic Greco-Roman wrestler in Dan Henderson. But of course there is no way Shields could ever take down GSP. Right?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Great gifs. Shields is a beast but his ground game isn't enough to beat GSP. 

He couldn't sub a tired Dan Henderson and he almost got choked out by Miller and saved by the bell by the looks of it, does anyone seriously think he's going to dominate GSP on the ground?

GSP needs to go hard and finish Shields, make a statement.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

ballers101 said:


> Yes. And this so called "less skilled" Shields is just an all american wrestler as well as Koscheck who absolutely out wrestled an Olympic Greco-Roman wrestler in Dan Henderson. But of course there is no way Shields could ever take down GSP. Right?


On the other hand Shields barely managed to score a 50% takedown success rate against Paul Daley, a fighter with a pretty pathetic takedown defence.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

aerius said:


> On the other hand Shields barely managed to score a 50% takedown success rate against Paul Daley, a fighter with a pretty pathetic takedown defence.


So, he had some troubles with Daley, the fight with Miller and Henderson was more recent than the fight with Daley. What did we see in those fights. Jake Shields basically could take down Henderson and Miller at will.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ballers101 said:


> Yes. And this so called "less skilled" Shields is just an all american wrestler as well as Koscheck who absolutely out wrestled an Olympic Greco-Roman wrestler in Dan Henderson. But of course there is no way Shields could ever take down GSP. Right?


comparing a Dan Henderson with a completely shot back who can hardly stand to GSP in his prime shows a fairly strong lack of any critical thinking abilities


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Great gifs. Shields is a beast but his ground game isn't enough to beat GSP.
> 
> He couldn't sub a tired Dan Henderson and he almost got choked out by Miller and saved by the bell by the looks of it, does anyone seriously think he's going to dominate GSP on the ground?
> 
> *GSP needs to go hard* and finish Shields, make a statement.


That's what she said.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

rabakill said:


> comparing a Dan Henderson with a completely shot back who can hardly stand to GSP in his prime shows a fairly strong lack of any critical thinking abilities


Yes because Dan Henderson is not at all comparable in wrestling to GSP. GSP is far greater than Hendo when it comes to wrestling.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> comparing a Dan Henderson with a completely shot back who can hardly stand to GSP in his prime shows a fairly strong lack of any critical thinking abilities



Ugh you're such a troll. This thread might as well just be closed now because it's just retarded debates, we already know Shields is an absolute world class grappler, period.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rabakill said:


> comparing a Dan Henderson with a completely shot back who can hardly stand to GSP in his prime shows a fairly strong lack of any critical thinking abilities


LOL.


Since when does Dan Henderson have a "completley shot back" there was never any mention of a "completly shot back" before that fight. Ever since early PRIDE he was never comfortable with his back.

All of a sudden he says that his back was troubling him after getting embarassed by a WW and now he has a "Completley shot back" ? 

Get real.

Hendo has won 4 of his last 5.


Bisbing
Franklin
Palhares 
Babalu

Nobody with a "completly shot back" could beat those guys. The "Completly shot back" is a ghost made up by Shields haters plain and simple.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

If I had my way I'd throw out both the Hendo and Kampmann fights, one of them was Shields fighting way above his normal level and the other was him fighting way below his normal level. Shields supporters use the Hendo fight to justify his unstoppable wrestling skills while detractors use the Kampmann fight to point out that he just flat out sucks. So I say throw them both out and judge him based on the rest of his work.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

aerius said:


> If I had my way I'd throw out both the Hendo and Kampmann fights, one of them was Shields fighting way above his normal level and the other was him fighting way below his normal level. Shields supporters use the Hendo fight to justify his unstoppable wrestling skills while detractors use the Kampmann fight to point out that he just flat out sucks. So I say throw them both out and judge him based on the rest of his work.


I don't think you can do that. The Henderson fight was Shield's toughest opponent by far. It was also his most important fight, now the GSP fight is his most important fight. Think about it the two most important fights have been Miller and Henderson and in both of those fights he dominated both of his opponents. Shields has fought his best against his toughest opponents. The Kampmann fight, I have no clue what happened to Shields. He just seemed totally gassed and he couldn't fight at all. Maybe he took Kampmann very lightly. Maybe the weight cut was too much for him, even Joe Rogan said he looked like he was in terrible shape for the fight at the weigh ins. Nevertheless, if you look at it GSP is a great wrestler and Shields is a great wrestler.

Shields can takedown GSP but GSP can stop his takedowns at the same time. If GSP stops most of Shields' takedowns he's going to win the fight most likely. But if Shields can take down GSP consistently then Shields can definitely win the fight. I am a GSP fan and a Shields fan so, I am definitely excited for this fight. Both fighters can win this fight and both fighters can lose this fight. They are both talented, but I would say that GSP has an advantage due to his great versatility and his amazing gameplans for fights. At the same time, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Shields wins because he is a top fighter and a great grappler. Anyways, I am just really excited for this fight and I hope we get to see someone actually keep up with GSP because I want to see GSP in a competitive fight.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> That's what she said.


GSP is more of rhythm guy, slow and sensual.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Ugh you're such a troll. This thread might as well just be closed now because it's just retarded debates, we already know Shields is an absolute world class grappler, period.


I'm a troll? This is like discussing calculus with preschoolers.... It's not my fault you can't comprehend the logic of the situation. Jake Shields has as much of a chance as Serra did. When you sit there and watch Jake Shields get absolutely manhandled and treated like a complete beginner to the sport what will you say? I would like to know. If Shields fairs any better than Koscheck it will be an absolute miracle and where you get the idea that this fight will go any other way is absolutely idiotic. There isn't any real point in even discussing this fight, it should never have even been set up and it will take Shields getting pummeled for you morons to realize it. All I see is a complete lack of any real understanding of the sport and fight gameplans, I'd expect more from an mma forum.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

After that deflating one shot KO fight from Silva/Belfort, I'd welcome a drawn out battle between Shields/GSP.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I'm a troll? This is like discussing calculus with preschoolers.... It's not my fault you can't comprehend the logic of the situation. Jake Shields has as much of a chance as Serra did. When you sit there and watch Jake Shields get absolutely manhandled and treated like a complete beginner to the sport what will you say? I would like to know. If Shields fairs any better than Koscheck it will be an absolute miracle and where you get the idea that this fight will go any other way is absolutely idiotic. There isn't any real point in even discussing this fight, it should never have even been set up and it will take Shields getting pummeled for you morons to realize it. All I see is a complete lack of any real understanding of the sport and fight gameplans, I'd expect more from an mma forum.


What I don't understand is how you can dismiss Shields before the fight even starts. If GSP did something like that then I don't think he would be champion.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I'm a troll? This is like discussing calculus with preschoolers.... It's not my fault you can't comprehend the logic of the situation. Jake Shields has as much of a chance as Serra did. When you sit there and watch Jake Shields get absolutely manhandled and treated like a complete beginner to the sport what will you say? I would like to know. If Shields fairs any better than Koscheck it will be an absolute miracle and where you get the idea that this fight will go any other way is absolutely idiotic. There isn't any real point in even discussing this fight, it should never have even been set up and it will take Shields getting pummeled for you morons to realize it. All I see is a complete lack of any real understanding of the sport and fight gameplans, I'd expect more from an mma forum.


You are absolutely 100% troll and this post dose more to prove it than discredit it.:bye02:


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Is Shields that much better than Fitch and Kos? How did those two wrestlers do against GSP. If they couldnt take him down you think Shields will? 

So on top of awesome jitz, Shields > Fitch, Kos. 

And not just better, far better because the two of them did virtually nothing on the takedowns. I dont see Shields as someone on a whole nother level. He will be forced to stand and unlike Kos, Shields has no powerful overhand right and will be destroyed on the feet in front of GSPs fellow Canadians.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> You are absolutely 100% troll and this post dose more to prove it than discredit it.:bye02:


lol, the stupid is strong with this one. GSP has absolutely dismantled all of his recent opponents and now when one who is vastly inferior to anyone he has faced for a long long time will win... yeah, go ahead, call me a troll, if that's all you can say that's fine with me. I will laugh when Shields is laying on the canvas rolling around not knowing where he is, and at you for being a moron.


----------



## FattyGottedHigh (Feb 18, 2011)

Shilds with a KO head kick.


Nobody will see it coming.
Oh how funny it would be.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> lol, the stupid is strong with this one. GSP has absolutely dismantled all of his recent opponents and now when one who is vastly inferior to anyone he has faced for a long long time will win... yeah, go ahead, call me a troll, if that's all you can say that's fine with me. I will laugh when Shields is laying on the canvas rolling around not knowing where he is, and at you for being a moron.


yeah...cuz GSP has the power to KO shields...shields has a hell of a chin

and why do you rank shields below fitch and kos? he is better than both and would beat both, he has beaten a lot more tough and proven fighters than kos and fitch, his wrestling is 100% different from both of them and a lot more effective

i doubt you have seen any of his fights other than the kampmann fight cuz if you had you wouldnt be saying such ridiculous things about shields

is GSP beats shields it will be his most impressive win to date


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright anyone who can't stop calling people morons or trolls can just quit posting in this thread all together because infractions are coming.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

calm down people.

it's only MMA.... 

like that argument is ever going to work here.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

hellholming said:


> calm down people.
> 
> it's only MMA....
> 
> like that argument is ever going to work here.


ONLY MMA????:bye02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> yeah...cuz GSP has the power to KO shields...shields has a hell of a chin
> 
> and why do you rank shields below fitch and kos? he is better than both and would beat both, he has beaten a lot more tough and proven fighters than kos and fitch, his wrestling is 100% different from both of them and a lot more effective
> 
> ...


I've seen every one of his fights that is available so yeah... I don't even think he's objectively that bad, he has pretty decent grappling and against guys with bad TDD Shields fares well. But against GSP his skillset will be rendered completely useless, there's nothing he will be able to do. GSP is practicing TDD day and night and he is practicing the jab and staying away from the fence, he practices to fight in his opponents weak areas and unless Shields becomes the best takedown artist in the UFC between fights he has zero chance. That's what people don't get, Shields is going to have to be the best at it because we all know that's what his gameplan is and the greatest weakness you can have against GSP is predictability. 



Toxic said:


> Alright anyone who can't stop calling people morons or trolls can just quit posting in this thread all together because infractions are coming.


deal, if I can post an opinion without being called a troll I will refrain from insulting people.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

rabakill said:


> deal, if I can post an opinion without being called a troll I will refrain from insulting people.


doesn't sound like you're agreeing to the deal really, but adding stipulation  the mods and admins already made the deal, take it or get infractions haha

fwiw, since I haven't weighed in, safe bet? gsp by decision :thumb02:


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I've seen every one of his fights that is available so yeah... I don't even think he's objectively that bad, he has pretty decent grappling and against guys with bad TDD Shields fares well. *But against GSP his skillset will be rendered completely useless, there's nothing he will be able to do*. GSP is practicing TDD day and night and he is practicing the jab and staying away from the fence, he practices to fight in his opponents weak areas and unless Shields becomes the best takedown artist in the UFC between fights he has zero chance. That's what people don't get, Shields is going to have to be the best at it because we all know that's what his gameplan is and the greatest weakness you can have against GSP is predictability.
> 
> 
> 
> deal, if I can post an opinion without being called a troll I will refrain from insulting people.


So what? Hendo is a fighter with no TDD. Even though he is a former Olympic wrestler, I just sometimes don't understand the logic of that situation. Shields has beaten both accomplished and unaccomplished grapplers, yes he didn't sub Hendo but think about it, Hendo has only been subbed twice, once by Noguiera who is an extremely accomplished BJJ figher, not to mention Hendo did not have the experience in that fight like he did in the Shields fight. The other was Anderson Silva, another accomplished BJJ fighter and Hendo was rocked in that situation. Had Hendo not been rocked in that situation Anderson would not have subbed him.

Other than that, he has been a top notched fighter, who has a great chin and maybe not WORLD CLASS grappling but definitely strong and dangerous grappling.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Sure, and Hendo stuffed every last one of his takedown attempts in the first round and made it look easy while blasting Shields with big punches. Then for whatever reason he fell over as soon as Shields grabbed him for the rest of the fight, it was just flat out strange. The only other fighter I can remember falling apart like that between rounds is Shane Carwin.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ballers101 said:


> So what? Hendo is a fighter with no TDD. Even though he is a former Olympic wrestler, I just sometimes don't understand the logic of that situation. Shields has beaten both accomplished and unaccomplished grapplers, yes he didn't sub Hendo but think about it, Hendo has only been subbed twice, once by Noguiera who is an extremely accomplished BJJ figher, not to mention Hendo did not have the experience in that fight like he did in the Shields fight. The other was Anderson Silva, another accomplished BJJ fighter and Hendo was rocked in that situation. Had Hendo not been rocked in that situation Anderson would not have subbed him.
> 
> Other than that, he has been a top notched fighter, who has a great chin and maybe not WORLD CLASS grappling but definitely strong and dangerous grappling.


because that wasn't Hendo fighting to his best is why, it wasn't even close. Just wait and see, I guarantee you are vastly overestimating Shields takedown ability. He's going to get punched in the face, try and grab on to GSP from a long ways away and just get punished for trying, repeat until the fight ends. There is the slim possibility however that this fight goes like Leites vs. Silva where neither fighter will leave his comfort zone, it will come down to how stubborn and determined Shields is because there is no way GSP will follow him to the ground.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

rabakill said:


> because that wasn't Hendo fighting to his best is why, it wasn't even close. Just wait and see, I guarantee you are vastly overestimating Shields takedown ability. He's going to get punched in the face, try and grab on to GSP from a long ways away and just get punished for trying, repeat until the fight ends. There is the slim possibility however that this fight goes like Leites vs. Silva where neither fighter will leave his comfort zone, it will come down to how stubborn and determined Shields is because there is no way GSP will follow him to the ground.


How can you assume that Hendo wasn't fighting in at his best level. He actually said that he did a bad job trying to get up. He never said that his wrestling was on a horrible level, he though his Jiu-Jitsu was bad and that's all.


----------

